# New ITP cryptids



## Rabid_Redneck

Looking for new tires for my brute (details in sig) Does anyone have any experience/reviews on the new ITP Cryptids? They look great, are priced good and are fairly light. I just haven't been able to find much about them yet, I guess because they are pretty new.


----------



## Polaris425

I've not heard of them. But they look like a revamp of the old ITP Mudlite that was so popular. Almost like a ML on steroids! lol

I bet they will be a great all around tire, performing well in various types of soil conditions.


----------



## Rabid_Redneck

ITP says they have 1.5" center lug, and 2" shoulder lugs. they claim they weigh 43 lbs for the 30s, but I saw someone on a can am forum said they weight 41 actually. they are also decent priced. 170 per tire, or 1050 for a 30" set with wheels from wildboaratv. 

I just wanna know how smooth they ride and how they do in mud. cant find much though...


----------



## bcorum

My guess would be they ride similar to a term or motoboss. Would be nice to see a real review though...


----------



## Rabid_Redneck

Well i just ordered a set from wildboaratv $1050 mounted and shipped 30x10x14 on sedona badlands wheels. Ill be home from afghanistan on october third and have a ride planned at tower trax sunday the 9th. Ill let yall know what i think and post some pics.


----------



## bcorum

Sounds good!


----------



## Polaris425

that's not a bad deal for 30's on rims... Can't wait to see.

And thanks for your service. Please stay safe over there, don't be coming back with any more holes in your self than God gave you.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I owned the 30" cryptid sand now have the 32" cryptid I absolutely love them and have owned almost every tire out there in 30" and up


----------



## Polaris425

lilbigtonka said:


> I ...... have owned almost every tire out there in 30" and up


That's the truth!!! :bigok: 

If anyone should know tires, it's LBT!


----------



## bcorum

LBT they remind me of a term/mudder inlaw type tire how do they stack up against them? Weight, pulling, durability, measure

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

First off I'm not a fan of terms as they have bead problems, and are pretty heavy for what they are and mudder inlaws are great tires these won't go any further nor less as far in mud then the inlaws but they do weigh quite a bit less which helps with power to drivetrain ratio.....honestly a great SXS tire.....I don't like super aggressive as I had silverbacks and outlaws on my SXS before, now for my atv like my grizzly I'm running 31 laws and couldn't be more happy


----------



## bcorum

Very helpful thanks lbt

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

